

Guardian retracts most of their Whisper coverage - felixgallo
http://www.theguardian.com/news/2015/mar/11/corrections-and-clarifications

======
schoen
I think with the rise of companies like Skyhook, it's often untrue that IP
address "is a very rough and unreliable indicator of location". There are
people very actively trying to correlate IP addresses with ESSIDs and GPS
observations; inaccuracies in their databases will mostly come from ISPs
reassigning the IP address, which may be a rather rare event on some large
networks.

We could have an informal experiment with an "Ask HN": go to Google Maps in
private browsing mode; can you see the building you're in or the street you're
on within the mapped region?

